# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Cung điện hoàng gia Nhật Bản - cung dien hoang gia Nhat Ban

## thietht

Hoàng cung hiện nay được định vị trên nền cũ của Lâu dài Edo, một vùng công viên rộng lớn được bao bọc bởi những hào nước và những bức tường đá ngay giữa trung tâm Tokyo, rất gần nhà ga Tokyo và cũng là nơi ở của Hoàng gia Nhật bản hiện tại.


Lâu đài Edo từng được sử dụng bởi Tokugawa Shogun người dẫn dắt Nhật bản từ năm 1603 đến 1867. Trong năm 1868, đế chế Shogun bị lật đổ, thủ đô và nơi ở của Hoàng gia nhật bản được chuyển từ Kyoto tới Tokyo. Đến năm 1888, Cung điện hoàng gia mới được hoàn thành và đưa vào sử dụng. Cung điện này đã từng bị tàn phá bởi chiến trang thế giới thứ 2 nhưng sau đó được phục chế lại giống như cũ.

Tòa nhà cung điện và khu vường phía trong không được mở cho công chúng. Chỉ có ngày 2-1 ( năm mới ) hàng năm và ngày 23-12 ( ngày sinh của nhật hoàng ), khách thăm quan có thể vào khu vườn trong và được gặp mặt gia đình hoàng gia, xuất hiện vài lần trên ban công.

Khoảng thời gian còn lại trong năm, nếu muốn thăm quan phải có các hướng dẫn viên du lịch người Nhật bản, có thể nghe phiên dịch bằng tiếng Anh nhưng thông qua hệ thống loa đi kèm. Phải đăng ký trước với đại diện quản lý hoàng gia để có được lịch trình cụ thể.

Vườn hoàng gia ở phía tây thì luôn mở cửa cho khách thăm quan trong suốt cả năm trừ thứ 2 và thứ 6 hàng tuần hoặc các ngày lễ đặc biệt.



Nếu đứng từ trước cổng của Hoàng cung để nhìn sang phía đối diện sẽ là các tòa nhà chọc trời của trung tâm hành chính thủ đô Tokyo.



Có một thảm sỏi rất đẹp giữa 2 cổng vào.







Cổng vào lâu đài với cây cầu Nijubashi nổi tiếng tượn trung cho Cung điện hoàng gia



Bao quanh cung điện này là một con hào rất đẹp cùng những cây cối và các thảm cỏ được tỉa tót cẩn thận.
Từ Kokyo Gaien, khoảng không gian rộng lớn phía trước Hoàng cung, có thể quan sát được Nijubashi, 2 chiếc cầu liền nhau dẫn vào sân trong của Hoàng Cung. Cầu đá phía trước được gọi là Meganebashi ( cầu kính mắt ) do có hình giống chiếc kính. Chiếc cầu ở phía sau trước đây được làm bằng gỗ, có 2 cấp có tên là Nijubashi ( câu đôi ). 














(Theo Michaeljo's blog )

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------

